# Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park Cigar Review - The Perfect Cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Lovely chocolate brown maduro wrapper. Easy to light and remains lit without any trouble. Burns unevenly at first but quickly corrects itself. D...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park Cigar Review - The Perfect Cigar!


----------

